# Cruise Control not working...at all



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

So yesterday I went to use the cruise control for the first time (all of 78 miles on the beast!) and....nothing. It did not even register that it was activated. 

I called the dealership and they had me bring it in. Ran some tests and they said they need some authorization number from GM and then need to program that which can take 2-3 hours. I didn't have time then so I will be going back in on Monday and leaving the car with them (2nd loaner I've had).

I really hope this is not an indication of things to come. I like this car. I don't want to get angry 


While it is in there they can address how a brand new car (still covered in plastic) ends up with scratched up interior door handles that have never been used (passenger side).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like your Cruze's systems weren't fully activated at the factory. I'd ask the dealership to verify everything else that requires an activation as well.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Why would it take 2-3 hours just to activate it? It took me about that long to install my Rostra.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

That time included the time to get tha activation code from GM. 

I am less than amused about this. This seems like a fairly basic issue that should not even be an issue.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Regardless, have you taken your car back to the dealership to discuss the issue?


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, and that is when they told me how long it would take to fix it.


----------

